# smoked shrimp



## that-guy (Jan 1, 2012)

i came across some fresh shrimp today while at the market so i picked up a couple pounds , i was going to go with the traditional shrimp alfredo but decided to try and smoke them instead while doing some searching on here i came up with this.

how any good smoke should start








first i smoked the shrimp with some cherry wood, also cant start up the smoker without throwing on some abt's  







nice pink color but not over done







removed the tails and put them in a glass pan, covered in four cheese rosa sauce, mozzarella cheese, and italian bread crumbs. then off to the broiler to finish the crust







finished product over linguine


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 1, 2012)

Looks pretty good but how long were the shrimp on the bar be.???


----------



## that-guy (Jan 1, 2012)

i think the total time was around 15 minutes, right as they went on i had to refuel and stoke my fire box so it was a bit on the cool side when they went on


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 2, 2012)

That's a meal I could eat every night!

It looks delicious!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 2, 2012)

Smoke shrimps yummy i love it .and you did a great meal with them.


----------

